# *Insert original introduction thread title here*



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, I posted here for some workout advice in July but since then haven't returned... until now! I plan on spending much more time around the board and having a post count much higher than a measly 6 (at the time of this post), so here I am, introducing myself!

Been a gym goer for years, got into BBing big-time about 9 months ago - 23, married and polyamorous, 2 kids, 7 ferrets (no, they don't smell - they've all been neutered/spayed) and a pet skunk (neither does she, they're always de-scented)! Southerner living in the North (Wakefield), moved here 13 months ago and still don't know anyone  .

So, that's me.


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Welcome mate! Post some stats, goals, diet, training.

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome

have to say i dont agree with polyamory, but hey its your life

Nick


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

nick500 said:


> welcome
> 
> have to say i dont agree with polyamory, but hey its your life
> 
> Nick


Please don't get it confused with polygamy - polyamory works both ways, the philosophy being that we are each other's 'primary', but are capable of loving other people, having relationships (it's also not swinging, which is just about sex) - but we are each other's soul mates and we come before anyone else in regards to each other. Of course, it's usually only with other polyamorists anyway.

Thanks for the welcome lads, here's my stuff:

5'6" - 75KG. Small frame, classic ectomorph. I'm looking to cut up for summer - I'm not going for washboard, just some nice definition which I already have above the belly area, then I'll be focussing on gaining muscle but not 'bulking', but just keeping the stomach definition at the same time as getting some decent muscle, even if it's not as fast as a bulker's.

MONDAY - chest, shoulders and triceps

Flat bench press - 50KG

Incline dumbell bench press - 27.5KG per arm

Barbell military press 25KG

Dumbell shoulder press - 16.25 KG per arm

Close grip bench press - 27.5KG

20 mins on cross-trainer at 145-150 heartrate, 3 minutes cool down then stretching

WEDNESDAY - upper back and biceps

Close grip pull ups

Bent over rows - 22.5KG

Dumbbell bicep curls - 12.5KG per arm - after failure on the last set, I use the next dumbell down, and carry on on that, when I reach failure on that, I move down to the next lower dumbell, and repeat the process until my arms are burning.

Shrugs - 82.5KG

Grip training (bar supporting)

20 mins on cross-trainer at 145-150 heartrate, 3 minutes cool down then stretching

FRIDAY - lower back, abs and legs

Kneeling ab crunch (using a pull-down pulley and rope) - 103.25KG

Squats (arrgh ya bastard, I hate these) 62.5KG

Straight-leg deadlifts - 75KG

Calf raises 77.5KG

Grip training (bar supporting)

20 mins on cross-trainer at 145-150 heartrate, 3 minutes cool down then stretching

And these are my pics, although they are 2 months old, so I'm significantly bigger now, and I've also been to a tanning salon, so I'm not quite as pasty either!



FRONT
​











BACK
​











CALVES
​











QUADS
​


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good intro posts and well done for posting your pics.

Looking quite muscular, no doubt you will do well.

Nick


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

nick500 said:


> Good intro posts and well done for posting your pics.
> 
> Looking quite muscular, no doubt you will do well.
> 
> Nick


Cheers!:mrgreen: Edited my post up top for you regarding polyamory BTW.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

welcome to the board


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

welcome m8,im a southerner livein up north(not to far from u)but ive been up here a long time now lol,good to see a newby postin pics with his intro


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Welcome to musclechat.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome mate, looking good!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

welcome bro


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

Howdy !


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

hey bro


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice welcome lads, cheers!


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

welcome mate,


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

groovyguy said:


> Thanks for the welcome lads, here's my stuff:
> 
> 5'6" - 75KG. Small frame, classic ectomorph.


EDIT: Sorry, ENDOmorph! :?


----------

